# good inverts at sealife.net?



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I have been poking around looking for some inverts and came across a website that sells them cheap. It is called sealife.net/kp aquatics LLC. I have never used this site so I want to know any experiences you have had. Has anyone ever ordered anything off this sealife/kp aquatics? And if you did, did you get healthy, strong inverts or not? Thanks!


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

_Anyone?_ By not responding, I am assuming that you have never even heard of the place before... which is never a good sign...


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, well I suppose I will "take the plunge" and see how it goes...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes, since we obviously have no idea about them and could use the info.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would be careful... cheap is often a good indication of poor quality...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

All too true, e048, all too true.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Indeed, I already thought of that, but what can 30 dollars I spent there do, when I lost hundreds due a power outage from the blasted hurricane sandy?


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I recieved my order today (the reason it took so long was I bought with a money order and then mailed, and the they shut down for the holiday) overall the livestock was ok, I ordered an urchin, 2 serpent stars, and 2 peppermint shrimp. I recieved all of them with an additional 7 blue leg hermits (apparently they give you freebies) minus a serpent star as he died during transit. I also had a shrimp who did not acclimate correctly and died. Thankfully they have a 24 hour garantee that their livestock will stay alive. While I did lose animals, that was not my biggest complaint, as I took a risk- I bought the animals by 2-3 day priority mail... I learned my lesson- NEVER buy through priority mail. I also wished that they used a box that said this side up, because the mailman who came walking up to me practically threw the box on my front door!!! I could only imagine what all those animals were going through!


----------



## alexemil5 (Jan 24, 2013)

I also don't have any idea about it.. I'll try to search and will post it here again..


----------

